
Show HN: SocialPlanner – Find, plan and post content, all in one place - repid
https://socialplanner.io
======
ctrlaltdylan
Was excited to see a tool to help me and my friends plan events - you know
like actual go outside social things. But I was wrong.

~~~
throwaway55554
Yeah, disappointing. I know a number of people who "can't" quit Facebook
because that's where they plan everything. Something like this could
potentially put a dent in FB usage.

Well, not something like the posted link. Something like what some of us
_thought_ the posted link _was_.

~~~
repid
Hey... you could spend more time outside if you automated your content and
social media posts with our clever tool :D

------
somid3
Why not use any of the other social schedulers? What exactly sets this one
apart? Is it the customized view for each platform?

~~~
repid
Apart from the scheduling feature, we provide content discovery tools to help
users find relevant, shareable, viral content that their audience would love
to engage with.

~~~
greggh
So it's like quuu.co, but it won't let me automate the sharing?

Are you planning that feature?

~~~
danielkempe
You can't beat hand-picked content that's for sure.

~~~
spurrms86
Yep!! You need to be able to rely on what you're sharing if you're going to
have any part of your social marketing strategy automated!

